# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  Hi! New to this forum

## Babsalot

Hi! I'm 38 yr old works full time restaurant mngt and am lovingly referred to as the crazy fish lady because I show just as many pics/videos of my fish as mom's do of their children  :lol: ! I live with my boyfriend of many years and he introduced me to fish so we share it together. I am fairly knowledge about fish and tanks but my boyfriend all about plant care and I'm  not so much so I only know basics of plants. I'm  always trying to learn anything that will help me. Wetwo tanks, one is 55 gal and one is 20 gal. We have a variety of fish and plants. We have a sick tank that is at present a prison tank for a bad attitude gold ram but we will be adding a 20 gal this weekend so he has a new home. Other than my fish, I love to read, watch sports and shop online. 

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

Hi and welcome to fish-keeping.com Babsalot

We hope you enjoy our forums and hopefully there is loads to read on here for you

This would be a good time to show off your fish and tanks as we love pictures on here  :Smile: 

Regards

Gary.

----------


## lost

Welcome to fish keeping Babsalot as gary says we need plenty of pics  :Big Grin:

----------


## Babsalot

Lol I can definitely post pics. I'm pretty sure I've bored my friends/family sill with Instagram pics of my fish and tanks. I don't think they find them as cute as I do 

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk

----------

*Gary R* (16-01-2018), *lost* (18-01-2018)

----------


## Gary R

Well we do have a Gallery at the top of the forum in which you can add as meany Images as you like  :Smile:

----------


## christalynn

Hey Im new to the forum as well and I have a 55 gal tank salt water 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## christalynn

I have two beautiful clows, live rock and sand my tank has been up for about 4 months my fish have been here for 6 weeks or so. I lost my shrimp in 2 days and a few small craps snails but other than that Im doing good my issue is this I have white spots on my live rock been treating it for 6 days this is my last day water cleared up snails did too my clowns never seemed affected by whatever this is. I have been told baby snails but none so far 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lost

Welcome christalynn remember loads of pictures :Wink:

----------

